# Shooting range for snows?



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

I consider myself an average shot at best and therefore generally limit my shots to 45-50 yards. I read on another forum alot of people stated they consistantly drop snows at 65-75 yards? I shoot 3 1/2 BB's for geese myself but was wondering what the thoughts are on the max range of dropping snows?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I spent a lot of time patterning my gun and I still never shoot past 45 yards but I do shoot steel, I know some of the other non toxic rounds perform much better. Maybe someone that shoots hevishot or other high density loads might have some input.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Whats in the end of that gun makes a big difference. I think anything but full choke is a waste of time, I'm not advocating sky busting but I hate chasing cripples, if you can shoot at all a full choke will reduce the number of cripples substantially, and you really cant tell a difference between the full and mod from a width of pattern standpoint. I would recommend a Patternmaster, I got one this past year, and WOW what a difference. I havented tested it on Snows hanging right at the sixty but will in another two weeks. Plus I like the feathers floating in the air when your done shooting.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

water_swater said:


> Plus I like the feathers floating in the air when your done shooting.


Gotta love the feather shots.... 8)


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

"limit your shots to 45-50yds."   guys shooting them at "65-75yds." :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Obvious you're not using decoys and just pass shooting them. I like birds in my face with their feet down and will not even call the shot on anything past 30yds.(and rarely it's over 20yds.). Those long shots do nothing more than lessen your % of knocking birds down,educate more birds than necessary,and creat more cripples. JMO and nothing more.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't disagree on 65-75 yards, but some days snow geese hang up there and some guys can take them. Put the birds STRAIGHT UP from my 28 In. Benelli with the DrakeKiller and 3.5" BB's and they will drop. But I don't consider myself a 65+ shooter, I like to stay around 50-55 tops.

Here's a question for you, how many guys REALLY KNOW what 45-55-65 or 75 yards is? Have any of you ever taken a rangefinder into the spread? I think you'd be VERY surprised on your distances.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Chris,
never took a range finder. However, I have taken a kite(like a kids kite),measured out so many yards of line,and then took it out to a field(out of season),layed down and let it go to a certain yardage so I could judge birds better.Usually do this between fall/spring season when there is a couple of weeks of down time. I also measure out distances on the ground so I know where my shooting preferences are that way too.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

several things come into the picture form long range shooting. 1 is the shell, does it have the energy to knock down at long ranges? 2 is choke, is the choke tight enough to get a good dense pattern at long range. 3 is shooting ability. Heck 90% of the guys have tough time hitting anything over 35 yds, much lees 50 or 65 yds. IMO only a very small % of hunters can shoot well at long ranges, like less than 3%. But it seems most guys think they are in that very small % based upon the skybusting I see at time. :eyeroll:

So any way, yes it can be done, and I have done it. 70yds is the limit for me. I do preferr them up close and under 30yds and over decoys myself, but can pass shot them to 70yds. The thing is 97% of the hunters can not shoot long range worth a crap, but they sure like to try it seems.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

So, your in the top 3%? :bowdown:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I sure aint in the top 3%I only take em at 50 or less. The kite thing is a good idea, i should try that. I always thought that shooting large steel through a regular full choke damaged the choke...maybe its just me. is it a myth or do I have to get a specially made choke like a drakekiller?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It should say on your chokes what they can handle (package they come in atleast). You aren't supposed to shoot larger then BB through drake killer.

Do you need one? no, i killed a lot of birds through my factory Mod tube and always thought they were a waste of $$ because i whacked some birds pretty well with it. I wish I would have got a drake killer earlier now though because the thing flat out knocks **** down, and i'm a lot better in the 35-45 yard range then i used to be.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Here's a question for you, how many guys REALLY KNOW what 45-55-65 or 75 yards is?


I've got to agree with that. Sort of like one person saying there's two thousand geese in a field and the next one saying there's six thousand.

To be honest, I have no idea if my max range is 50, 60, or 70 yards but if I see a snow goose kiting above me I have a very good idea of whether I can bring it down or not. Kind of like throwing a baseball to home plate, you don't know the exact dstance, but you know if you can do it or not. It comes from experience.


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> several things come into the picture form long range shooting. 1 is the shell, does it have the energy to knock down at long ranges? 2 is choke, is the choke tight enough to get a good dense pattern at long range. 3 is shooting ability. Heck 90% of the guys have tough time hitting anything over 35 yds, much lees 50 or 65 yds. IMO only a very small % of hunters can shoot well at long ranges, like less than 3%. But it seems most guys think they are in that very small % based upon the skybusting I see at time. :eyeroll:
> 
> So any way, yes it can be done, and I have done it. 70yds is the limit for me. I do preferr them up close and under 30yds and over decoys myself, but can pass shot them to 70yds. The thing is 97% of the hunters can not shoot long range worth a crap, but they sure like to try it seems.


and where did you get this information at? did you take a survey or what? If people want to shoot at birds this high let them dont be discouraging to them, besides federal ammunition loves the business!


----------

